# [SOLVED] Can my computer overclock?



## Wolfy2449 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello, i am having a few issues when i am playing newer games like swtor for example with my old cpu which is really slow and causes some issues when there are many things moving around so i would like to try overclock it to increase performance as much as possible and would like to do it as soon as possible but i dont want to rush it alone.

I read the basic guide and got those informations. 
I uploaded the Everest report file

I uploaded the ram info as a jpg. Its 2 rams and they both have the same info, one is in slot 1 and the other in slot 3. Its the report2.jpg

The power unit says 100v-240v/8A-4A:47hz-63hz

earthwatts, 430W continuous power. 

Dc output +5v +3.3v +12v1* +12v2* -12v +5VSB
Max 20A 20A 17A 16A 0.8A 2.5A

About cooling i used the same cooling i had when i took it, there are 2 fans 1 is on the cpu and the other is in the other side of the box which mirrors the cpu fan. And i got 1 extra fan at the graphic card although that was the issue of my older graphics card that had fan issues. in case something goes wrong will i get any warning saying that there is high heat???

Now about core temps when in stress with the intense game/av scanner for 15 mins are uploaded as an image as report3.jpg, they dont seem to go above 61 degrees.Also the minimum degree can be lower because i didnt let the machine cool and start it then

If there is something missing please tell me where i can find it so i can post it as soon as possible.

Also what 

And because i dont have time to really read big guides, how exactly do you activate overclocking? Do you just go to the bios settings after pc restarts and change some setting? Which settings? and are there different speeds i could overclock it? Which one should i choose and which one is safe?


Also about the stress testing program from the pinned topic, do i need to let the pc alone to use it or can i use it while its testing???


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can my computer overclock?*

Your PSU is not sufficient power or quality for any serious OC'ing.
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Can my computer overclock?*

highly unlikely if your system is a prebuilt system like a dell or hp as manufacturers lock the bios so you can't screw with it. and overclocking should always been done in the bios


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Can my computer overclock?*

Off topic question: Can that power supply i have work in greece with a cable converter? Since greece has different power supply level compared to usa and would like to know if it can work if i just add a usa to greek cable thing so it can connect


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Can my computer overclock?*

You do not need any sort of 'converter' to use your Antec supply abroad. The Earthwatts 430 is universal input; it will work on any 100V - 240V grid. You will, however need to purchase a new power cord with the proper wall plug for the country.


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Can my computer overclock?*

A very low powered system, however I agree with the boys here, due to its basic ATX design standards, you really only have 17A on the 12V rail available deducting the CPU. So I wouldn't risk it. Nor will you get much benefit to be honest as the 9500 was never intended to be much of gaming card. Turn the resolution and settings down on your games instead.


----------

